

Could a checklist app result in lawsuits if it leads to OCD?  - amichail

For example, one might have a checklist for leaving the house.  This may give you some comfort at first but may eventually lead to OCD.
======
micks56
The answers to legal questions are almost always, "It depends." More facts are
always needed than given to determine how the case might come out. I say
"might come out" because you need to remember that you have a jury and a judge
interpreting fact and law. And how those two play out vary by jurisdiction.

There are potential tort liabilities. Each jurisdiction has its own rules of
law for that. An understanding about "proximate causation" will put you on the
path to assessing your own tort liability risk.

A study of contracts in your jurisdiction is needed to assess your contract
liability risk.

Every jurisdiction has its on strict and products liability laws, so you need
to learn those, too.

Further compounding your issue is what jurisdiction's rule of law applies? The
facts and the lawyer's skills will determine how that plays out.

So the answer to your question is, "It depends."

------
bhousel
Any software app or business can lead to lawsuits for any reason at all.
Basically, if your company makes any kind of significant money, other people
or businesses will do whatever they can to try to take it from you.

A well written terms of service for your application should include legalese
to cover liability for use of the service ("you use the software at your own
risk, you don't hold us responsible for damages due to use of the software, no
expressed warranty, etc"). You're probably ok just using a sample terms of
service if you are solo or small, but you will want to talk to an actual
lawyer with experience in this stuff when your business grows and you start
making significant money.

Disclosure: I build legal case management software for large organizations, so
I'm not a lawyer, but I am familiar with the kinds of things that companies
get sued for (everything!).

